# Feeding my Rhom



## Go-rilla (Jun 14, 2003)

I have a few quick question..
how do i break my fish in to eat meaty foods (shrimp, beaf heart etc)?
I guess i spoiled him on large feeders.
Do i starv him a bit?









Even when he eats large feeders its like he bites half of it then leaves the rest.
Bloody waste.









My brother has 3 10" RDB's and when he puts in 24 feeders they eat them all and there bellies get huge. I havnt seen that in my Rhom yet.
What do i do? If he doesnt eat properly he definitly wont grow.

When i first got him he couldnt fit inbetween the glass and the filter suction tube now he fits inbetween it easily.

Im thinking of getting rid of him r something. i had him for less then a month
i guess im just inpatient.
What should i do peeps?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Rhoms are definatly an aquried taste. Unfortunatly I dont have any experience owning them and the little guy I got eats anything you put in there. Come on rhom owners, help this guy out.

I would say just take him off feeders, and put beefheart and shrimp in and remove all uneaten food after 30 minutes, repeat until it is gone, he will have to eat sometime.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Go-rilla said:


> Even when he eats large feeders its like he bites half of it then leaves the rest.
> Bloody waste.


 This is what rhoms do. The two I have now do it, and the rhoms I had in the past did it.

Feeders shouldn't be offered as a main staple anyway, they're parasitic. Get him used to other things. Beefheart, lean meat, frozen fish ect.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Rhoms (as with moST p'S) are picky eatters once they get accustomed to being fed the same thing over and over. Best way to do it is to not starve your Rhom, but lessen the feeding routine. That way, he'll be more reluctant to eatting whatever is thrown in the tank because of hunger, than instead of being picky and waiting for his usualy snack. As mentioned, feeders arent the best food source for any fish. Paracites, disease and other bacteria can be fatal to your P if one carries it gets digestedin their stomach. Hope this helps man.. good luck!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You can always start your training with shrimp. I had luck with shrimp. All my fish i have and previous fish love shrimp.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Shrimp and night crawlers. I think the night crawlers might accustom them to going after things that aren't swimming because they still move around on the bottom of the tank. Mine usually finnish off feeders completely unless they are too big .This year has got to be the worst for feeders, I've flushed dozens of them due to dying off in quarantine tank due to disease. I'm not wasting anymore money on them .


----------

